# Pregnancy weight gain after a miscarriage



## SierraJourney

Is anyone else dealing with having to lose the few pounds you gained during your pregnancy--after your miscarriage? I was only 6.5 weeks along when I miscarried, but I had already started gaining a little bit of weight and now it seems I'm stuck with this "pooch" of fat in front of my tummy. :( I want to get rid of it---especially because it's frustrating to have anything left over after the pregnancy. If I'm not going to be pregnant, then I don't want the weight left over either. 

Just wondering if anyone else is dealing with this. . .


----------



## cupcake

Yes, somebody asked me yesterday if I was pregnant :-(


----------



## SierraJourney

Awww. ..I'm sorry! :( That's so hard! :(



cupcake said:


> Yes, somebody asked me yesterday if I was pregnant :-(


----------



## Becks2

Hi, 
I have got the same, 2 M/C's in the last 6 months and with Christmas, I have put on a stone in weight and have the spare tyre around my stomach, it just doesn't want to shift... 
I have now tried reducing the amount of calories I am eating, it has taking me a few months to even feel like trying to diet.. 
If you have any good ideas, it would be appreciated xx


----------



## jubilee

I have weight to lose. The thing is that i lost 13lbs just before finding out I was pregnant and started to feel good for the first time since my EMCS in Aug 2010. I was fine with the weight gain while pregnant but now feel crap. I don't want to be feeling fat unless I'm pregnant :-( feels unfair. i know it's such a small thing. At least when i put the weight on I was chunky but pregnant. Now I'm just chunky and sad


----------



## SierraJourney

I'm so sorry ladies!! :( It really is so yucky! And I agree, jubilee--I don't want to be fat either unless I'm pregnant! I've been trying new exercises, but still haven't lost any weight---or at least it doesn't look like it! I used to be into yoga a lot and that seemed to slim me down before pregnancy---so I'm thinking of maybe trying that to see if it will help. 

I'm not overweight right now, but I just weigh more than I did pre-pregnancy and that bulge in front won't go away! :( I can only hope I get pregnant again soon and won't have to worry about the extra weight because I'll be happy pregnant! :) 

Here's to losing the weight or getting pregnant again!! :)


----------



## hopeforbfp

Ugh I have the same issue. I gained a lot of weight this year mostly because I ate a lot, I can't completely blame the pregnancies. I've had two miscarriages since february. With the second pregnancy I started to not fit so well in any of my pants so now I have no baby and still can't fit in my pants. This whole TTC business is adding so much stress to my life and I think I may be a stress gainer too. Right now I'm doing an internship that is uniform so it isn't really an issue but it's over in two weeks. It is depressing not having any clothes that fit. I don't want to spend money on bigger clothes because I just want to wait until I can buy maternity clothes but it just seems like that is never going to happen. I have no motivation right now to exercise.


----------



## smokey

I seemed to have put on a fair bit while pregnant and for about 2 weeks after.
I want to loose it before trying again


----------



## Andypanda6570

I lost my Ava at 20 weeks, this was my fourth pregnancy and she was a big surprise to me, I had 3 boys 20, 17 and 11 and at 40 i never thought i would be pregnant. I gained 25 pds and then I lost her and felt like I had nothing . I have since lost it, but loosing her was harder and trying to get my life back was soooooooo very hard. Just take one day at a time and try to exercise a little .
Wish you all the best..XOXOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Creative

I thought i was the only one.


----------



## Maypie

I had a miscarriage last week at 12 weeks, which is the hardest thing to say! I didn't (well so I thought) gain any weight noticeably during that time but afterwards found I had a big tyre around my stomach! And it's making me feel even worse than I already do. I'm trying to get back I to the gym but can only do light exercises as I haven't fully recovered yet. 

As the pregnancy didn't carry on, I just want all reminders gone so that I can try and move on, worse still work is highly stressful, I'm not sleeping and is all just a vicious cycle!


----------



## SierraJourney

Thanks everyone---it's nice to know we're not alone. Has anyone started exercising? I've been doing some, but I'm also ttc again and I don't want to do too much in case it effects the baby (if I get pregnant again). That might sound silly, but I just don't want to be doing hardcore exercises and then realize that I'm pregnant and maybe lose the baby from it being too much (since I haven't been exercising too much in the past). Anyone else afraid of this? Or am I afraid unnecessarily?


----------



## Creative

SierraJourney said:


> Thanks everyone---it's nice to know we're not alone. Has anyone started exercising? I've been doing some, but I'm also ttc again and I don't want to do too much in case it effects the baby (if I get pregnant again). That might sound silly, but I just don't want to be doing hardcore exercises and then realize that I'm pregnant and maybe lose the baby from it being too much (since I haven't been exercising too much in the past). Anyone else afraid of this? Or am I afraid unnecessarily?

That's exactly where I am mentally too!!


----------



## Hvk

Exercise wont effect a baby in anyway. I was mortified when i found out because the stuff i had been doing the month i found out was really bad :/

We were not trying, had booked a holiday (was really excited) and had been carrying on with my work (im an art student) which involved throwing myself over walls and breaking into abandoned asylums to photograph. Very dangerous places. When intold this midwife she said nah that wouldnt do anything. 

I have always had a spare tire. Beer belly if you will. I plan to just carry on my life as normal now. X


----------



## SierraJourney

That's exactly where I am mentally too!![/QUOTE]

Glad I'm not the only one! ha!



Hvk said:


> Exercise wont effect a baby in anyway. I was mortified when i found out because the stuff i had been doing the month i found out was really bad :/
> 
> We were not trying, had booked a holiday (was really excited) and had been carrying on with my work (im an art student) which involved throwing myself over walls and breaking into abandoned asylums to photograph. Very dangerous places. When intold this midwife she said nah that wouldnt do anything.
> 
> I have always had a spare tire. Beer belly if you will. I plan to just carry on my life as normal now. X

That's great to know! I still don't want to do anything dangerous, but maybe I'll try to be a little more agressive with the exercising---but not overboard. . .


----------



## wamommy

I'm so glad I found this thread! I thought something was wrong with my body, since it REFUSES to give up the 7-8 pounds I'm carrying around from 2 lost pregnancies in the last 6 months. I'm relatively thin normally, so none of my clothes fit at all! My husband asked me yesterday, "why are you wearing those jeans? They're huge." UGH

I've tried eating less, exercising more, drinking more water, etc. If anyone find a magic cure, send it this way!


----------



## jaggers

I was almost 8 weeks, I've gained 6lbs in the last 3 months. I am not a happy camper... I'm only 5 foot so it shows :(


----------



## happywtwoboys

I was 6 weeks when I lost bubs but for the extra 3 weeks I didn't know I had lost baby I ate like I was still eating for two! Arghhh now that little bump I thought was baby growing is still there!!! I have started a new diet (Sureslim) I did after the birth of my second son. We could ALL meet in here every Friday and have a weigh in... as an incentive! The diet consists of...

eating meals 5 hours apart - and eating your meal within the hour.
Drinking 2L of water a day
Eating only 2 pieces of bread or wraps a day or substituting your bread for a rice meal or 5 cruskits
Eating 2x eggs a day
Eating an apple a day - but only two pieces of fruit as they still contain sugar
Eat protein at every meal
No potato or Bananas

An example daily plan:
Breakfast: 7:00am - 2x poached eggs on 1x piece of toast & 1x Apple

Lunch: 12:00pm - Tortilla wrap with salad and protein i.e. Salmon, ham, chicken & 1x piece of fruit

Dinner (tea/supper): 5:00pm - Steamed vegetables, protein (meat)


or:

Breakfast - Yoghurt (protein) 200g and 100g berries

Lunch - Omelet with vegetables and 1x apple

Dinner - rice & Butter chicken with vegetables


----------



## MrsR3AM5

I'm glad I'm not the only one with this issue. I gained 7 pounds in the 10 weeks I was pregnant....I was just SOOOO miserably hungry all the time...but apparently, my body didn't really need all those extra calories I ate trying to stave off that all consuming hunger. I have lost approximately 3 of those pounds in the last two months, despite hitting the gym hard for a month. Not good enough. I don't know if I will be ever be skinny again, or be pregnant again. It is a bitter bitter place to be.


----------

